# makes sense



## jonquiliser

'K heb slechts toegang tot woordenboeken op het Internet, die (de woordenboeken) helaas geen bijvoorbeelden geven, en ik vind niks voor de uitdrukking "makes sense" ("that makes sense", "am I making sense" enz.) Hoe zegt men dan dat in het Nederlands?

Bij voorbaat dankjewelletjes


----------



## Mustardman

Ik denk dat het niet letterlijk te vertalen valt, maar waarschijnlijk kom je met "dat is logisch" of "dat is begrijpelijk" vrij dichtbij.


----------



## jonquiliser

Aha, goed zo - hoewel de Engelse versie me "effektiever" lijkt... Dank je wel! En welkom bij de forum


----------



## HKK

"To make sense" is eigenlijk een soort van gat in onze taal. De jeugd gebruikt het soms onvertaald, dan kom je dingen tegen als: Dat maket [meejkt] sense 

In de ondertitels van series wordt 'to make sense' vaak vertaald met "hout snijden": "Dat snijdt geen hout!". Die vertaling kan onveranderlijk rekenen op hilariteit, omdat ze waar ik woon niet tot de spreektaal hoort.

Maar nog een paar suggesties, niet noodzakelijk allemaal even standaard:
"Daar is iets van."/"Daar is niets van aan."
"Dat slaat op niets."
"Dat kan best."


----------



## Pek

HKK said:


> "To make sense" is eigenlijk een soort van gat in onze taal. De jeugd gebruikt het soms onvertaald, dan kom je dingen tegen als: Dat maket [meejkt] sense
> 
> In de ondertitels van series wordt 'to make sense' vaak vertaald met "hout snijden": "Dat snijdt geen hout!". Die vertaling kan onveranderlijk rekenen op hilariteit, omdat ze waar ik woon niet tot de spreektaal hoort.
> 
> Maar nog een paar suggesties, niet noodzakelijk allemaal even standaard:
> "Daar is iets van."/"Daar is niets van aan."
> "Dat slaat op niets."
> "Dat kan best."




De uitdrukkingen: 
"Daar is iets van/ "Daar is niets van aan" en
"Dat slaat op niets"

zijn wellicht gebruikelijk in België, in Nederland zou je zeggen:
"Daar zit iets in" of: 
"Dat slaat nergens op"


----------



## Suehil

Je zou ook heel vaak kunnen zeggen 'dat kan kloppen' voor 'that makes sense'.  'To make sense' wordt te pas en te onpas gebruikt in het Engels en de goede vertaling hangt heel erg van het verband af.


----------



## Lopes

"That makes sense" heeft inderdaad geen vaste Nederlandse betekenis en is contextgebonden, maar volgens mij wordt "That doesn't make (any) sense" altijd vertaald met "Dat slaat nergens op".

Oh, en het is trouwens een *voorbeeld*. "Bijvoorbeeld" betekent als voorbeeld, "een bijvoorbeeld" bestaat niet.


----------



## Suehil

Altijd, Lopes?
"Dat is onzin"  "Daar begrijp ik geen snars van"  "Dat slaat als k.. op Derek"  "Daar kan niemand wijs uit worden"  kunnen allemaal vertaald worden als 'That doesn't make sense'.  En ik zou nog een poosje door kunnen gaan....


----------



## Lopes

Volgens mij draai je het hier nu om. 

Evengoed is altijd misschien wat overdreven. Ik bedoel meer dat "dat slaat nergens op" een soort van 'standaardvertaling' is voor "that doesn't make any sense". Ik bedenk me echter nu dat dat vooral het geval is de ondertiteling op tv, wat uiteraard geen goede maatstaf is.. 

Laat ik het zo zeggen: bij de zin "that doesn't make any sense" denk _ik_ automatisch aan "dat slaat nergens op".


----------



## Suehil

Je hebt natuurlijk gelijk (over 'standaardvertaling' en ook nog over de TV als maatstaf ) - ik wilde alleen maar duidelijk maken dat er meer mogelijkheden zijn.


----------



## Lopes

Oke  Van "Dat slaat als k.. op Derek" heb ik trouwens nooit gehoord, heb je dat net zelf bedacht of moet ik de stad wat vaker uit?


----------



## Suehil

Ik heb het niet zelf bedacht (was het maar waar!), maar wel vaak gehoord; ik heb geen idee waar het vandaan komt.


----------



## Lopes

Hmm oke, w*ee*r wat geleerd dan


----------



## jonquiliser

Oh, zovele voorstellen! Da's heel erg _super_  En Lopes, bijvoorbeeld, ja... heb ik juist ontdekt ergens anders...  

Een plechtig dank aan allemaal *buigingtje*


----------



## Lopes

Nog één laatste correctie dan: het is buigin*kje*


----------



## jonquiliser

Lopes said:


> Nog één laatste correctie dan: het is buigin*kje*


 
Oh - en dat moet dan gemakkelijker zijn om uit te spreken?   Hoe dan ook, dank je wel!


----------



## Verdonkeremaan

Een correct Nederlandse vertaling is "dat houdt steek", maar dat wordt in spreektaal niet zo vaak gebruikt. "Dat slaat nergens op" wordt dan wel weer meer gebruikt, maar is eigenlijk geen correct Nederlands.


----------



## Lopes

Verklaar je nader Verdonkeremaan..


----------



## Frank06

Hoi Verdonkermaan,

Eerst en vooral: welkom aan boord!!



Verdonkeremaan said:


> "Dat slaat nergens op" wordt dan wel weer meer gebruikt, maar is eigenlijk geen correct Nederlands.



Ik was voor deze _thread _op zoek naar de eerder vulgaire frase "*dat slaat als een lul op een drumstel*". De uitleg bij deze zegwsijze is "*dat slaat nergens op*, dat is grote onzin" (Van Dale Groot Woordenboek Hedendaags Nederlands).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Verdonkeremaan

Frank06 said:


> Hoi Verdonkermaan,
> 
> Eerst en vooral: welkom aan boord!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ik was voor deze _thread _op zoek naar de eerder vulgaire frase "*dat slaat als een lul op een drumstel*". De uitleg bij deze zegwsijze is "*dat slaat nergens op*, dat is grote onzin" (Van Dale Groot Woordenboek Hedendaags Nederlands).
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank



Ik heb vroeger tijdens de lessen Nederlands eens een les gehad over "zuiver taalgebruik" en ik meende mij te herinneren dat "dat slaat nergens op" geen correcte uitdrukking was, maar ik zal het verward hebben met "dat slaat op niets". Mijn excuses 

"Dat slaat nergens op" is wel enkel in negatieve vorm te gebruiken. "It makes sense" kan vertaald worden als "het houdt steek" (maar ik denk niet dat veel mensen dat op die manier zouden zeggen. Ik zou zelf eerder zeggen: "daar zit iets in").

Een andere uitdrukking die ik al gehoord heb voor "it doesn't make sense" is "dat slaat als een tang op een varken".


----------



## Lopes

Suehil said:


> Ik heb het niet zelf bedacht (was het maar waar!), maar wel vaak gehoord; ik heb geen idee waar het vandaan komt.



In de categorie 'ik dacht ik zeg het effe': ik hoorde de bewuste uitdrukking net in een stokoude aflevering van Baantjer, en ik gok dus dat hij uit Amsterdam komt, maar dat weet ik dus niet zeker.


----------



## Joannes

Lopes said:


> In de categorie 'ik dacht ik zeg het effe': ik hoorde de bewuste uitdrukking net in een stokoude aflevering van Baantjer, en ik gok dus dat hij uit Amsterdam komt, maar dat weet ik dus niet zeker.


Heb jij pech, net wanneer je de tijd vindt om op zoek te gaan naar Belgische uitdrukkingen op de VRT, zenden ze toch wel Baantjer uit zeker...


----------



## Lopes

Hehe juist..  Met ondertiteling, dat wel


----------

